
The Radical Inclusivity Manifesto: Don’t Be an Asshole - kiyanwang
https://hackernoon.com/the-radical-inclusivity-manifesto-dont-be-an-asshole-95425b5c3786
======
throwaway5250
Kind of a bizarre title for an article that's really "Our company would like
to be more diverse and here's our plan".

Regardless of how you feel about diversity goals, not being diverse would
hardly seem to make the company a bunch of assholes. And they don't use the
word or address the idea in the article, so it's hard to say what they mean by
this.

And for that matter, being diverse, being inclusive, and not being an asshole
are three very different things.

